# Any word on Gen 1 remake yet?



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Really that's probably the only thing that'll really amp me up for another Pokemon.  Gen 1 is in serious need of a remake at this point and I find it hard to care about Pokemon numbered beyond 151.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, it was called Fire Red/Leaf Green.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, it was called Fire Red/Leaf Green.



Sorry, I should have specified.  Any word on a NEW Gen 1 remake.  Fire Red/Leaf Green are way too outdated at this point.  The best Gen needs a remake into the new engine.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2015)

>2nd remake

Oh god pls no.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >2nd remake
> 
> Oh god pls no.



You know it's going to happen at some point, pretty much unavoidable.

Anyways, I take this to mean there's not been any word yet.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> The best Gen needs a remake into the new engine.



Sorry kid, 2nd and 3rd gens are best gens.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 16, 2015)

Gen 1's definitely the best and just has the highest ratio of overused or higher Pokemon that are considered viable.

But I don't know if they're gonna do a remake. I heard talk, but if they do it for Gen 1, they'd have to do it for 2, 4, and 5 as well.

Get everything caught up to 3D, y'know.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Not many Gen 1ers are kids you know 



Jυstin said:


> Gen 1's definitely the best and just has the highest ratio of overused or higher Pokemon that are considered viable.
> 
> But I don't know if they're gonna do a remake. I heard talk, but if they do it for Gen 1, they'd have to do it for 2, 4, and 5 as well.
> 
> Get everything caught up to 3D, y'know.



I fully expect all Gens to eventually be made into 3D at some point.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2015)

Gen 4's turn is next.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2015)

Not even going to be surprised at this point


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Not many Gen 1ers are kids you know



I know.

Just you.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2015)

With a Gen 1 remake you'd just have people beating the Elite 4 with weird pokemon form the 5th gen.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Not many Gen 1ers are kids you know
> 
> I fully expect all Gens to eventually be made into 3D at some point.




I'd be surprised if any Gen 1ers were kids, since if you grew up with it, you'd be...

Well, my age 

Then again the biggest demographic that plays Pokemon are mid-late twenties and early-mid thirties.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 16, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> With a Gen 1 remake you'd just have people beating the Elite 4 with weird pokemon form the 5th gen.



My Seed Bomb + Drain Punch Garbodor fucks shit up, I'll have you know.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> I'd be surprised if any Gen 1ers were kids, since if you grew up with it, you'd be...
> 
> Well, my age
> 
> Then again the biggest demographic that plays Pokemon are mid-late twenties and early-mid thirties.



Indeed, 34 years old here.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pokemon Thunder Yellow would be great.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 17, 2015)

Gen 1 would need a mega expansion in the remake. Not sure about another HG/SS but I like the idea of visiting the Sevii Islands again. Maybe additional areas after that. 

They should also include some Pokemon Stadium games for the remake, like Run Rattata Run, and GAHH IMAGINE THIS ON THE 3DS!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]H1XdkHvdn24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sevii Islands and Battle Frontier would be good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd rather have an expansive _sequel_ than go through classic Kanto for the umpteenth time  FRLG and HGSS were satisfying for nostalgia. I'd rather see something new with it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2015)

Orange Islands anyone?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2015)

I wouldn't mind going through Kanto and Johto in 3D.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kanto, Sevii islands, and Orange Islands would be good.

Between the islands, it will seem like a whole other post-game region.


----------



## kluang (Sep 17, 2015)

We need a Pokemon saga. We play Gold (the only master of two region with 16 badge, arguably the strongest master) and his travel to the rest of the region and becomes the pokemon champion among champion


----------



## scerpers (Sep 17, 2015)

gunwunners


----------



## Jagger (Sep 17, 2015)

Pokemon Burning FireRed and Tree LeafGreen?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sorry kid, 2nd and 3rd gens are best gens.



RGBY/GSC are my favorite games. I wouldn't mind a second remake of Gen 1, but the biggest hurdle is that the game is much smaller than most others so it would have to come with a significant land mass expansion.

Also I hate the music on every pokemon game since the DS. Heck, I didn't even like the GBA music all that much.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Also I hate the music on every pokemon game since the DS. Heck, I didn't even like the GBA music all that much.



gtfo.


----------



## Alita (Jan 8, 2016)

It will probably be awhile before it happens if at all. But I would be extremely happy if it did since it's my fav gen.


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if a Kanto remake did happen, but for all that HG/SS was, I want to see a 3DS version of it. My thirst for Johto will never go away. 



Naruto said:


> Also I hate the music on every pokemon game since the DS. Heck, I didn't even like the GBA music all that much.


....I'll just pretend I did not read this.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 11, 2016)

I would love to revisit the regions (Kanto, Johto, Sevii Islands)... 

... but not through remakes. _PLEASE_ no more remakes.


----------



## lacey (Jan 11, 2016)

To be fair, Hoenn was in need of one. It was the only one that hadn't gotten a remake of some sort.

Well, save DPPt and BW, but RSE were out for a considerably longer time.

Not going to lie, I'd love a remake of the DPPt and BW games. Mainly the BW games, for the seasons.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 12, 2016)

We can get seasons in a game without remaking it, and we can revisit old regions without remakes as well. 

That's personally what I'd love to see; a game that visits old regions years after the events in their respective games (the way G/S/C did for Kanto), or if you subscribe to the alternate universe theory in the Delta Episode, visit those regions and see what they'd be like if those events had gone differently.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 16, 2016)

Or we can just get a remake of Gen 1 so people who only really care about Gen 1 can have an up to date Pokemon game.  I don't care if they add extra land mass or something but I do want to be using Red and capturing Gen 1 Pokemon and want to be battling Team Rocket with Giovanni as their leader.  Also want to bust up Mew Two in that cave after defeating the Elite 4+Blue.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 16, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Or we can just get a remake of Gen 1 so people who only really care about Gen 1 can have an up to date Pokemon game.  I don't care if they add extra land mass or something but I do want to be using Red and capturing Gen 1 Pokemon and want to be battling Team Rocket with Giovanni as their leader.  Also want to bust up Mew Two in that cave after defeating the Elite 4+Blue.



It's called FireRed/LeafGreen.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's called FireRed/LeafGreen.



>12 years old
>up to date


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 16, 2016)

Remakes are garbage. I'd much prefer something like Gold and Silver that isn't a halfassed poop like BW2


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 16, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Or we can just get a remake of Gen 1 so people who only really care about Gen 1 can have an up to date Pokemon game.  I don't care if they add extra land mass or something but I do want to be using Red and capturing Gen 1 Pokemon and want to be battling Team Rocket with Giovanni as their leader.  Also want to bust up Mew Two in that cave after defeating the Elite 4+Blue.


What is this obsession with telling the same fucking story every 15ish years so people can enjoy it on new tech? We know the story of Kanto, we know the struggle against Rocket. That adventure has been over twice now. 

As it is, OR/AS has been an unnecessary (if well done) walk down memory lane. The energy they put into making and releasing it could have been put into Z, or even a Gen 7.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 16, 2016)

ORAS had half assed written all over it imo. Don't even know why a remake of the 3rd generation doesn't have the Battle Frontier which was present in PtHGSS, or why gym leaders aren't able to be rebattled when that feature also originates from Generation 3.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> >12 years old
> >up to date



>Generation I remakes

>FireRed/LeafGreen


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 19, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> ORAS had half assed written all over it imo. Don't even know why a remake of the 3rd generation doesn't have the Battle Frontier which was present in PtHGSS, or why gym leaders aren't able to be rebattled when that feature also originates from Generation 3.



To me, it feels like they are saving all the best features of the last installment of the 6th generation game before moving on with the 7th.


----------



## GMF (Jan 19, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> To me, it feels like they are saving all the best features of the last installment of the 6th generation game before moving on with the 7th.



Gotta admit not having the Battle Frontier in the generation that it first showed up in was pretty depressing, worse that they toy with your emotions by hinting at it. 

Hopefully that's something in the next game or something new at least, Battle Maison again would be annoying imo.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 19, 2016)

Considering they're taking a longer time to develop this new game than usual (ORAS was announced 2 years ago), possibly. But that doesn't make ORAS any less rushed of a game obviously. They're also making that phone game, so that could be the reason for the slower release as well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 19, 2016)

Enough with the remakes, why not sequels?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 19, 2016)

Less money spent in development = more money per game sold


----------

